

New Google Analytics Flow Visualization - kenny_r
http://analytics.blogspot.com/2011/10/introducing-flow-visualization.html?utm_source=mandatory&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=v5default

======
petenixey
It's great to see Google constantly adding new stronger features into GA.
Omniture are going to have to do some incredible innovation or acquisitions to
keep selling their astonishingly expensive packages.

------
petenixey
I have always thought that it would be great to add some animation into flow
analysis. It's inherently a dynamic concept yet it's always analysed
statically.

I'd love to see some dots representing users moving through these lines and
the dots could also illustrate how much time people spend on the various
pages. Coloured dots would be a beautiful way to visualise different segments.

~~~
Hovertruck
You might like the real-time "Traffic Flow visualization" by Chartbeat.
Example using avc.com: <http://chartbeat.com/labs/iflow/?host=avc.com>

Click on the pages that are connected by lines. :)

~~~
petenixey
Beautifully done. This is exactly the type of treatment I'd love to see in
those GA flows. Thanks for pointing it out

------
petrohi
Great that GA recognizes importance of visual representation of flows.
Although for sites with loads of dynamic content where URLs include one or
more ids you would see picture segmented by content. Unless you instrument
your site by features. Project we work on allows for quickly finding patterns
of URLs that correspond to features while visually showing the top flows:
<http://infunl.com/screen/0>

------
eps
Looks great, but I really want this as a _standalone_ product so not to share
my traffic stats with the 3rd party.

~~~
petrohi
By standalone you mean installed on your servers?

~~~
eps
Yes.

------
coob
> Visitor Flow is located under Standard Reporting > Visitors.

Where? I can't see it.

~~~
andreash
they will roll it out in the upcoming weeks.

~~~
pinwale
The blogpost is from a month ago. Google hasn't rolled it out yet?

edit: Yep, Google still hasn't rolled it out to most accounts. :( source:
[http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Google+Analytics/threa...](http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Google+Analytics/thread?tid=205e33cb3f1e0b17&hl=en)

------
dudurocha
I'm new to GA. I started using it last week in my new blog.

I saw this feature, and found it amazing. It's really good to make A/B tests,
and to see the effectiveness of your about page or home page. As my users
grow, I think I'll use it more and more.

------
still
This would be a lot more useful if you were able to define a sequential path
rather than "of the users who went to page x, n also visited page y".

------
taitems
Cool, they're not using Flash for this one. One step at a time I guess.

------
korenidan87
I'm just not in love with google's new UI.

